# Schnur verschlissen?



## F_Fl (13. Juli 2022)

Wir (mein Sohn, 13, und ich, beide noch Anfänger) fahren bald nach Schweden und wollen dort auch angeln. Gebucht hatten wir übrigens noch lang bevor klar war, dass wir überhaupt mal den Fischereischein machen würden… wir waren nun ein paar Mal am Forellensee und an der Ostsee angeln.
Natürlich sind die Gewässer rund um uns in Schweden voller Hechte und eigentlich sollten wir gut ausgerüstet sein. Nun wussten wir nicht mehr, welche Tragkraft die geflochtene Schnur auf der 4000er-Rolle meines Sohns hat und ich hab einfach einen Wassereimer drangeknotet und hab Wasser bis zum reißen einlaufen lassen. 4 kg finde ich nun ein bisschen schwach… 
Bevor wir nun komplett neu aufspulen lassen: kann das sein, dass die Schnur nur am Ende zu schnell reißt und ich einfach mal 10, 15 Meter wegnehmen sollte? Die Schnur ist ca 7-8 Monate alt, im Angelshop gekauft/aufgespult, war insgesamt 8, 9 Mal im Wasser. 
Ist ja kein großer Kostenfaktor, bin nur neugierig.


----------



## jkc (13. Juli 2022)

Hi, um was für eine Schnur handelt es sich denn?
4kg reale Tragkraft sind genug um auch große Hechte zu fangen und ich rechne stets mit nur der Hälfte der Herstellerangaben. Nach 8 Monaten sollte da eher nichts hinüber sein.

Grüße JK


----------



## F_Fl (13. Juli 2022)

Das ist eine graue geflochtene… mehr wissen wir nicht mehr. Anfängerfehler halt 
Wurde uns seinerzeit draufgemacht, als wir noch völlig unwissend etwas allroundiges fürs Meeres- und FoPu-Angeln kaufen wollten. Der Verkäufer war sehr geduldig und hat meinem Sohn bestimmt was ordentliches draufgemacht, wir haben uns nur nicht gemerkt, was für einen Durchmesser/Tragkraft sie hat. Hätte normalerweise so ca. 15-20 Euro gekostet, gab aber die Schnur als Rabatt zum Setpreis.


----------



## jkc (13. Juli 2022)

Ok, was hat seine Rute denn an Wurfgewicht?
Bei ner 80g Rute kann man evtl.ne stärkere Schnur aufspulen, bei ner 40g langt das locker...


----------



## F_Fl (13. Juli 2022)

Das ist ne Daiwa Megaforce Travel Spin 10-40 g (2,40 lang). 
Er meint halt, er muss unbedingt sein Taschengeld in eine neue Rolle umsetzen… und ich verantwortungsvoller Papa meine, da brauchts maximal eine neue Schnur. Aber wenn du meinst, die jetzige reicht auch schon, dann bin ich beruhigt 
Ich fand halt, dass sie früh riss - und das nicht am Knoten.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Juli 2022)

F_Fl schrieb:


> Das ist ne Daiwa Megaforce Travel Spin 10-40 g (2,40 lang).
> Er meint halt, er muss unbedingt sein Taschengeld in eine neue Rolle umsetzen… und ich verantwortungsvoller Papa meine, da brauchts maximal eine neue Schnur. Aber wenn du meinst, die jetzige reicht auch schon, dann bin ich beruhigt
> Ich fand halt, dass sie früh riss - und das nicht am Knoten.


Also nicht am Knoten ist immer schlecht. Der Knoten sollte IMMER zuerst reißen wenn die Schnur intakt ist. Ich würde, sicherheitshalber, die Schnur wechseln. Du ärgerst dich schwarz, wenn du hinterher im Urlaub mit ner defekten Schnur rumhantieren musst


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (14. Juli 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Also nicht am Knoten ist immer schlecht. Der Knoten sollte IMMER zuerst reißen wenn die Schnur intakt ist. Ich würde, sicherheitshalber, die Schnur wechseln. Du ärgerst dich schwarz, wenn du hinterher im Urlaub mit ner defekten Schnur rumhantieren musst


So nicht ganz richtig. Ich angele seit über 20 Jahren in Norwegen mit geflochtenen Schnüren und seit die Phantasie Werte der Hersteller bekannt ist, teste ich jede neue Schnur. Fast jede Schnur ist ca. 1-1,5 cm vor dem Knoten gerissen. Bei Monoschnur geb ich Dir aber Recht.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Juli 2022)

Ich hoffe Ihr benutzt ein Stahlvorfach, wäre schade wenn die Schwedenhechte mit euren Haken im Maul da rum schwimmen müssen!
Ich sage dies, weil sich das hier nach ziemlicher Ahnungslosigkeit anhört?

Jürgen


----------



## Mescalero (14. Juli 2022)

Im Übrigen ist es ein Trugschluss, dass die Schnur eine Tragkraft > als Gewicht des Fisches haben muss, lasst die Schnur drauf. Nach einem Jahr ist keine Strippe verschlissen, erst recht keine geflochtene. 4kg ist ganz ordentlich und entspricht grob der Tragkraft einer 0,20mm Mono. Damit kann man schon was anfangen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Juli 2022)

elchsechseinhalb schrieb:


> So nicht ganz richtig. Ich angele seit über 20 Jahren in Norwegen mit geflochtenen Schnüren und seit die Phantasie Werte der Hersteller bekannt ist, teste ich jede neue Schnur. Fast jede Schnur ist ca. 1-1,5 cm vor dem Knoten gerissen. Bei Monoschnur geb ich Dir aber Recht.


Ok, danke für die Info


----------



## Bilch (14. Juli 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Also nicht am Knoten ist immer schlecht. Der Knoten sollte IMMER zuerst reißen wenn die Schnur intakt ist. Ich würde, sicherheitshalber, die Schnur wechseln. Du ärgerst dich schwarz, wenn du hinterher im Urlaub mit ner defekten Schnur rumhantieren musst


Bei einem Eimertest wird die Schnur immer in der Mitte reisen


----------



## F_Fl (14. Juli 2022)

elchsechseinhalb schrieb:


> So nicht ganz richtig. Ich angele seit über 20 Jahren in Norwegen mit geflochtenen Schnüren und seit die Phantasie Werte der Hersteller bekannt ist, teste ich jede neue Schnur. Fast jede Schnur ist ca. 1-1,5 cm vor dem Knoten gerissen. Bei Monoschnur geb ich Dir aber Recht.


Genau da riss sie bei uns auch. Das beruhigt mich.


----------



## jkc (14. Juli 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Bei einem Eimertest wird die Schnur immer in der Mitte reisen



Warum das?
Bei denen die ich durchgeführt habe riss sie fast immer wie beschrieben knapp über dem Knoten oder No-knot.


----------



## F_Fl (14. Juli 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Ihr benutzt ein Stahlvorfach, wäre schade wenn die Schwedenhechte mit euren Haken im Maul da rum schwimmen müssen!
> Ich sage dies, weil sich das hier nach ziemlicher Ahnungslosigkeit anhört?
> 
> Jürgen


Na logo. Wir waren nochmal im Shop, haben genau erklärt wo wir hin fahren, welche Fische in den Gewässern schwimmen, die wir beangeln wollen (aus den Infos von ifiske) und entsprechend vom dortigen Hechtspezi beraten eingekauft: Stahlvorfächer, laaaaanger Hakenlöser, gummierter Kescher, Schnittschutzhandschuh, Wobbler, Gummis usw. Mir persönlich wärs ein Graus, wenn ein Fisch wegen schlechtem Handling eingehen würde. Eigentlich möchte ich ja nur das fangen, was auch im Kochtopf landet, aber die Größe kann man sich ja vorher nicht aussuchen. Das sieht mein Sohn übrigens auch so. Wir haben den Schein erst seit einem Monat (vorher in Dänemark oder im FoPu geangelt), noch entsprechend wenig Erfahrung und wollen trotzdem alles richtig machen.


----------



## Bilch (14. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Warum das?
> Bei denen die ich durchgeführt habe riss sie fast immer wie beschrieben knapp über dem Knoten oder No-knot.


Beim Knotentest/Zugtest, wo die Schnur ganz schnell auseinandergezogen wird, oder beim Eimertest, wo das sehr langsam gemacht wird? Im zweiten Fall - wenn natürlich kein Materialfehler vorhanden ist - sollte die Schnur nämlich immer in der Mitte des Probestücks reisen.


----------



## jkc (14. Juli 2022)

Beim Eimertest.





						Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen
					

AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen  Sehr gut M20969!  Posting der Woche. Danke dafür.  Ich hab mir die Schnur letzte Woche gekauft. In 0.06. Hab sie noch nicht getestet. Sie macht so aber den Eindruck das selbe wie die alte 8 braid zu sein.   Gibt auch ne 12fach geflochtene von daiwa...




					www.anglerboard.de
				








						Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen
					

AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen  Sehr gut M20969!  Posting der Woche. Danke dafür.  Ich hab mir die Schnur letzte Woche gekauft. In 0.06. Hab sie noch nicht getestet. Sie macht so aber den Eindruck das selbe wie die alte 8 braid zu sein.   Gibt auch ne 12fach geflochtene von daiwa...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (14. Juli 2022)

Warum eigentlich eine so dünne Schnur verwenden, die so leicht zu zerreißen ist? Für mich braucht eine Schnur, egal ob Mono oder Geflochtene, Leistungsreserven! 
Ich weiß ja nicht, ob und welche Hindernisse es in den Gewässern gibt, die ihr in Norwegen beangeln wollt (Steine, Baumteile...) und es kann jederzeit auch ein kapitaler Fisch einsteigen, den ihr doch nicht wegen Schnurbruch verlieren wollt! 
Auch aus Gründen der Waidgerechtigkeit würde ich eine geflochtene mit mindestens 10-15 kg Tragkraft nehmen, die hält schon etwas mehr aus und besitzt Leistungsreserven, wenn man diese braucht! 

Kannst die Dir ja auf eine Ersatz-Spule wickeln (lassen)...


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Juli 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> mindestens 10-15 kg Tragkraft nehmen, die hält schon etwas mehr aus und besitzt Leistungsreserven, wenn man diese braucht!


Eigentlich hast du recht, aber eine 15Kg Schnur wird zuviel sein für das Rütchen von nur 40gr. WG.. Ich würde sagen eine 7-9kg tragende Schnur ist da passender.
Eine Power Pro, 0,15 mm, 4 Fach geflochten, befindet sich etwa in dieser Klasse. Diese habe ich selbst lange Jahre auf Hecht gefischt.
Ebenfalls auf einer 4000er Rolle.
Ab 0,15mm sind diese Schnüre auch rund geflochen, zudem gut und günstig.
Eine Investition von ca.15€!
Ich würde sicher nicht mit einer real nur 4 Kg tragender Schnur auf Hecht angeln.
Wenn erfahrene Angler damit im Freiwasser erfolgreich auch große Fische fangen können, heißt dies noch lange nicht, das ein Anfänger dies auch hin bekommt!
Wie du schon geschrieben hast, gibt es da null Reserven für Abrieb.

Jürgen


----------



## F_Fl (14. Juli 2022)

Jürgen, weil mir mein Bauch genau sowas in der Art vermittelt hat, hab ich hier gefragt. Wir werden einfach zum Shop gehen, die Situation schildern und uns entsprechend beraten lassen. Ich gebe dann gerne wieder hier Rückmeldung.
Ich hab übrigens eine ähnliche Rute und eine .12er Schnur mit ~9 kg Tragkraft, vom Laden so empfohlen als Hybrid für MeFo und Schweden (Fluss und Ostsee).


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Juli 2022)

F_Fl schrieb:


> Jürgen, weil mir mein Bauch genau sowas in der Art vermittelt hat, hab ich hier gefragt.


Gutes Bauchgefühl!
Die Powerpro gibt es auch in vielen Shops, beim Aufwickeln lassen auch darauf hinweisen, das dies langsam gemacht wird, damit die Schnur nicht überhitzt wird.
Damit werden viele Schnüre schon im Laden geschädigt, weil die Jungs den Job möglichst schnell hinter sich bringen wollen!

Einen fangreichen, schönen Urlaub wünsche ich noch.

Jürgen


----------



## F_Fl (14. Juli 2022)

Wir sind (in 5 Fahrradminuten) bei DS Angelservice in Flensburg, die freuen sich über motivierten Nachwuchs (für den nehmen sie sich auch extra viel Zeit) und ich habe dort nicht den Eindruck, sie würden huschig arbeiten.
Wir werden fragen, welche Schnur sie verwenden und was sie zu der PowerPro sagen.


----------



## F_Fl (15. Juli 2022)

Soo, Sohnemann war heute im Laden und hat die Schnur tauschen lassen. Der Mitarbeiter dort konnte wohl die bisherige mit der Hand abreißen und empfahl dann eine Sufix/0,148 mit 7,5 kg Tragkraft. Die konnte er nicht mehr abreißen. Mit 30 Euro für 200 m nicht ganz günstig. Man hätte vielleicht auch nur halb aufspulen können und die Hälfte der alten als Unterlage liegen lassen, aber egal. Hauptsache der Bub hat "sicheren" Angelspaß. PowerPro hing auch an der Wand hinter dem Tresen, die andere sei aber wohl hochwertiger.


----------



## Bilch (16. Juli 2022)

Für eine 40 g Rute wahrscheinlich eine gute Wahl, ich wünsche Euch beiden viel Petri Heil bei Eurem Schweden-Urlaub


----------



## F_Fl (20. Juli 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Für eine 40 g Rute wahrscheinlich eine gute Wahl, ich wünsche Euch beiden viel Petri Heil bei Eurem Schweden-Urlaub


Vielen Dank, hat heute schon geklappt - Sohnemann hatte einen 55er Hecht am Haken, direkt vom Bootssteg. Den gibt’s morgen zum Mittagessen


----------



## F_Fl (24. Juli 2022)

Heute hatte ich auch einen dran, irgendwo zwischen 70-100 cm groß. Der meinte aber, knapp vor dem Kescher das Stahlvorfach durchknabbern zu müssen… wir hatten Balzer 7x7, 25 cm lang, 9 kg Tragkraft (so vom Shop empfohlen), das müsste doch eigentlich reichen. So ein Mist für den Esox, der hat jetzt einen 7,5 g-Jigkopf samt 10 cm-Gummifisch und knapp 5 cm Vorfach im Schlund…


----------



## Mescalero (24. Juli 2022)

Ein Hecht beißt Stahl durch?


----------



## Bilch (24. Juli 2022)

F_Fl schrieb:


> Heute hatte ich auch einen dran, irgendwo zwischen 70-100 cm groß. Der meinte aber, knapp vor dem Kescher das Stahlvorfach durchknabbern zu müssen… wir hatten Balzer 7x7, 25 cm lang, 9 kg Tragkraft (so vom Shop empfohlen), das müsste doch eigentlich reichen. So ein Mist für den Esox, der hat jetzt einen 7,5 g-Jigkopf samt 10 cm-Gummifisch und knapp 5 cm Vorfach im Schlund…


Er hat ganz gute Chancen den Köder loszuwerden



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/thunder-bay/what-happens-when-a-pike-swims-off-with-your-lure-1.3054082
		










						Vom Haken zurück ins Wasser – Todesurteil oder neue Chance? - Naturschutz.ch
					

Manchmal gibt es gute Gründe, einen gehakten Fisch wieder zurückzusetzen. Doch was geschieht mit diesen Fischen, nachdem diese vom Haken gelöst wurden? Studien zeigen, dass sie durchaus eine Überlebenschance haben. Mit geeigneten Angelmethoden und dem richtigen Handling können diese Chance...




					naturschutz.ch
				




Was aber den Stahlvorfach angeht haben wir neulich hier eine interessante Debatte gehabt


----------



## F_Fl (24. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ein Hecht beißt Stahl durch?


Ich mach morgen mal ein Foto vom Rest… das Ende ist ausgefranst. Und das Ding war frisch aus der Packung, vielleicht 20 Würfe, wenn überhaupt. Ansonsten kann ich mir nur einen Materialfehler vorstellen.


----------



## F_Fl (24. Juli 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Er hat ganz gute Chancen den Köder loszuwerden
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/thun...hen-a-pike-swims-off-with-your-lure-1.3054082


Das beruhigt mich. 
Die Vorfachdiskussion schau ich mir mal an.


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Juli 2022)

Stahlvorfach auf jeden Fall zu kurz und für die Meter Klasse mMn. Zu schwach.


----------



## F_Fl (24. Juli 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Stahlvorfach auf jeden Fall zu kurz und für die Meter Klasse mMn. Zu schwach.


Danke für die Einschätzung. Hatte im Shop erklärt wo es hingeht und was da schwimmt. Das war dann die Empfehlung. Der nächste Shop hier in Schweden ist 40 Minuten weg und morgen ein Boot gebucht, die Fahrt schaff ich vorher nicht. Hoffentlich geht dann nicht wieder so ein Bursche ran…


----------



## Bilch (24. Juli 2022)

F_Fl schrieb:


> Danke für die Einschätzung. Hatte im Shop erklärt wo es hingeht und was da schwimmt. Das war dann die Empfehlung. Der nächste Shop hier in Schweden ist 40 Minuten weg und morgen ein Boot gebucht, die Fahrt schaff ich vorher nicht. Hoffentlich geht dann nicht wieder so ein Bursche ran…


"... denn man sagt allgemein, daß der Mensch aus Fehlern lernt, wie der Gießer Adamec aus der Danekschen Fabrik, wie er aus Versehn Salzsäure getrunken hat ..." (Svejk)   

keine Sorge, nur vorsichtiger drillen und nach dem Anschlag die Bremse etwas lockern


----------



## F_Fl (25. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ein Hecht beißt Stahl durch?


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Juli 2022)

Hallo,

25 cm ist eindeutig zu kurz, Hechte drehen sich manchmal in die Schnur (Vorfach) ein. Ich  verwende da Vorfächer mit mindestens 50 cm.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## F_Fl (25. Juli 2022)

Danke, Lajos. Fürs nächste Mal bin ich nun schlauer… mein Sohn hat sogar noch 70 cm/5 kg-Vorfächer von Decathlon dabei. Die wirken halt echt ein bisschen dünn…


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Juli 2022)

Wie schon andere geschrieben haben, einen Einzelhaken wird der Hecht schnell wieder los.
Beim Spinfischen ist ein 40cm Vorfach ausreichend, aber auch nicht kürzer, wenn es länger ist gibt es bei kurzen Ruten (2,40m) sonst Probleme beim Wurf.
Ich habe es in 50 Angeljahren nie erlebt, dass dieses überbissen wurde.
50-70cm nimmt man zum Ansitzen.

Jürgen


----------



## F_Fl (25. Juli 2022)

Hab ich schon Danke dafür gesagt, wie geduldig und freundlich ihr helft? Wird langsam mal Zeit


----------



## magi (26. Juli 2022)

Ich denke, dass die meisten User hier gerne helfen! Mein Tipp für die Zukunft: lass die Finger von Balzer-Zubehörteilen, die eine tragende Rolle spielen! Sicherlich ist nicht alles Schrott (z.B. Stellfischrutenhalter) und ich will ja hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten, aber Balzer hat im Durchschnitt betrachtet m.E. ziemlich schlecht verarbeitetes Zubehör. Vieles wirkt schon in der Verpackung, als hätte z.B. der Hufschmied in Fernost nun ein paar Posenstopper erstellt. Ein anderes Beispiel sind Owner-Haken, die nur über Balzer vertrieben werden. Kannst du für die meisten Anwendungen auch bedenkenlos kaufen, das ist auch anständige Quali! Aber deren Eigenkreationen...Vorsicht! Zum Thema: ich würde dir in Zukunft in Sachen Stahlvorfach auch AFW bzw. Drennan (gibt es oft auch beim laden um die Ecke) und selber quetschen empfehlen. Gerade wenn du irgendwo im Off bist haben sich Anschaffungskosten für Zange & Hülsen schnell bezahlt gemacht.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Juli 2022)

Genau, 25 cm viel zu kurz, 9 kg für echten Fetthecht zu schwach - zumindest bei mieser Qualität und/oder Hinderniskontakt und/oder Drill/Landung mit Risiko von hohen Lastspitzen (z. B. zu harte Bremseinstellung, mitkommende Krautklumpen, Stochern-Müssen bei zu kleinem Kescher etc.).

Ich rate ebenfalls zum Selbstbau - wie man auch anhand des aktuellen Beispiels sieht, ist Fertigware generell nicht unbedingt zu trauen. Wenn, dann unbedingt vor dem Einsatz jedes einzelne (!!!) Vorfach sorgfältig prüfen inkl. Zugtest

--> nicht nur der eigentliche Vorfachdraht kann aufgeben - auch die integrierten Kleinteile können kapitulieren. Insbesondere in puncto Snaps ist da z. T. absolut unterirdischer Abkack-Trash verbaut (in allen möglichen Preisklassen - auch "große" Markennamen haben da u. U. gar nichts zu sagen).

Beim Selbstbau kann man alles inkl. Kleinteile, Systemaufbau und Vorfachlänge (ich rate auch zu 50 cm+) selbst wählen - nur dann weiß man wirklich, was genau man da verwendet.


----------



## F_Fl (26. Juli 2022)

Alles klar. Wenn ich künftig öfter mal auf Hecht gehen sollte, dann bau ich meine Vorfächer selbst.
Wir waren heute in Karlskrona im Angelshop und fühlte mich wie im Baumarkt, da wirkt der heimische Laden fast schon wie ein Spielzeugladen. Die Schweden sind da deutlich „robuster“ unterwegs. Jedenfalls haben wir jetzt ordentliche Vorfächer, 40 cm lang, passende Snapwirbel und auch einen Hechtposen-„Bausatz“.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (23. September 2022)

F_Fl schrieb:


> 4 kg finde ich nun ein bisschen schwach…


Die Tragkraft einer Schnur hat nicht direkt mit dem Gewicht oder der Größe des Fisches zu tun. Das was Du mit dem Eimer gemacht hast, würde am Wasser bedeuten, Du hebst einen 4 Kilo Fisch ohne Kescher, und nur mit der Rute aus dem Wasser. Dann bricht wahrscheinlich eher die Rute als die Schnur. Also geht es hier eher um die richtig eingestellte Bremse. Über die Bremse machst Du den Fisch müde. Ich bekomme hier regelmäßig Prügel, wenn ich sage, daß ich mit einer 0,18er Mono auf Karpfen angel. 
Also, nehme Deine Schnur, stelle die Bremse richtig ein, und gehe in Schweden angeln. Ich war ziemlich oft in Schweden und kann sagen, vom Ufer aus sind die Chancen leider sehr gering. Barsche an den Anlegern, zwischen den Booten und Stegen gehen immer. Hechte stehen meistens im Schilf, dahin kommt man aber nur mit Boot. Den größten Erfolg bringt schleppen... 
Wenn Du mit der Schnur unsicher bist, bzgl Haltbarkeit, dann nehme eine Spule mit, die Du vorher kaufst und dann selber aufspulst. Ist einfach und kostet nicht die Welt. 
Ansonsten Petri und eine schöne Zeit in Schweden


----------



## alexpp (24. September 2022)

Wenn arjey den Thread aufwärmt, mach ich mal mit.
Ich finde es gut, dass Balzer vergleichsweise viele verschiedene fertige Stahlvorfächer anbietet.
Was mir überhaupt nicht gefällt, Balzer und Climax (eventuell noch andere Marken) verwenden anscheinend das gleiche oder sehr ähnliche Material und geben die Tragkraftwerte an, wie sie gerade lustig sind. Siehe hier meine Zerreißversuche.
Mit einem einwandfrei verarbeiteten Stahlvorfach mit etwa 7kg Tragkraft ist ein Meter Hecht normal kein Problem, aber mit zugeknallter Bremse in Spitzen eventuell schon knapp. Ich verwende vom Boot meist selber gequetschte Stahlvorfächer von 9-11kg und als Schnur #1.5 (Tragkraft real 7-10kg), vom Ufer meist etwas schwächere Stahlvorfächer, als die Schnur, weil die Hängergefahr doch höher ist. Nach dem Anschlag wird die Bremse etwas gelöst.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (24. September 2022)

F_Fl schrieb:


> Wir sind (in 5 Fahrradminuten) bei DS Angelservice in Flensburg,


Meine Tochter lebt in Flensburg und ich war da regelmäßig auf MeFo gegenüber der Werft oder Hering im Hafen. Der Laden ist wirklich gut, habe da beim ersten Mal viele gute Tips bekommen, auch dann wenn ich nicht wirklich viel gekauft habe. Also ruhig mal reinschauen wenn man vor Ort ist


----------



## seatrout61 (24. September 2022)

25cm zu kurz ist zwar aus den genannten Gründen völlig richtig...scheint hier aber nicht der Grund für den Abriß gewesen zu sein...denn dann wäre durch das einrollen etc. die Hauptschnur im vorderen Bereich gerissen...hier ist aber das Vorfach gerissen...und das Stahlmaterial hätte unabhängig von der Länge/Kürze halten müssen.


----------



## F_Fl (27. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Ich war ziemlich oft in Schweden und kann sagen, vom Ufer aus sind die Chancen leider sehr gering. Barsche an den Anlegern, zwischen den Booten und Stegen gehen immer. Hechte stehen meistens im Schilf, dahin kommt man aber nur mit Boot. Den größten Erfolg bringt schleppen...
> Ansonsten Petri und eine schöne Zeit in Schweden


Danke, wir sind ja schon seit Anfang August wieder zurück. Hecht und Barsche haben wir tatsächlich vom Anleger aus gefangen. ;-)


----------



## F_Fl (27. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Meine Tochter lebt in Flensburg und ich war da regelmäßig auf MeFo gegenüber der Werft oder Hering im Hafen. Der Laden ist wirklich gut, habe da beim ersten Mal viele gute Tips bekommen, auch dann wenn ich nicht wirklich viel gekauft habe. Also ruhig mal reinschauen wenn man vor Ort ist


Bei DS in Flensburg gehen wir mehr oder weniger ein Mal in der Woche irgendwas einkaufen, am Anfang braucht man ja doch immer mal wieder was. Bekommen regelmäßig tolle Tipps, auch wenn das bei den Wünschen meines Sohns nicht so ganz einfach ist (jetzt hat er sich z. B. in den Kopf gesetzt, unbedingt mal einen Zander fangen zu wollen, aber keine Ahnung wo...). Ich möchte eigentlich am liebsten regelmäßig auf Mefo oder Plattfisch gehen, da brauch ich wenigstens nicht immer eine Gastkarte für irgendein Gewässer und muss mir nicht überlegen, wie ich wann zur jeweiligen Ausgabstelle komme...
Als nächstes gehts nach Dänemark (Region Hvide Sande), da werde ich das Brandungsangeln ausprobieren. Und natürlich ein paar Heringe zupfen.


----------

